# What kind of rabbit do I have?



## Angelate (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello,

I was told it is a lion head rabbit. I don't thing he is. He definitely is a mixture.
What do you think?


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Jan 10, 2015)

He does look like a lionhead


----------



## majorv (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, he looks lionhead.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 10, 2015)

I say Lionhead as well. Color is Vienna Marked harlequin


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2015)

Second on Lionhead and Harlequin. You probably should send him to us so we can study and make sure--will probably take quite a while!


----------



## Angelate (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you all for the replys. >:d<


----------



## majorv (Jan 11, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Second on Lionhead and Harlequin. You probably should send him to us so we can study and make sure--will probably take quite a while!



LOL, I agree, he is a cutie!!


----------



## Angelate (Jan 11, 2015)

majorv said:


> LOL, I agree, he is a cutie!!




Thank you )


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 11, 2015)

He is a handsome and cute little devil!!!


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Jan 11, 2015)

He is definately a lionhead, and definately harlequin! But, I am not sure that matters because he is an absolute DARLING!


----------



## ladysown (Jan 11, 2015)

more correctly... vienna marked black japanese harlequin.

Lionhead or lionhead mix. 
the tufts of fur may or may not last. 
most likely a single mane lionhead.


----------



## Angelate (Jan 12, 2015)

whatever4andnomore said:


> He is definately a lionhead, and definately harlequin! But, I am not sure that matters because he is an absolute DARLING!



It does not matter, I was just curious, he is the first one I ever seen. I bought him from a breeder he said is lion head, the mother don't look like this and his siblings were black, and white.


----------



## Liung (Jan 12, 2015)

He looks like he's not fully grown to me... it'll be hard to totally tell until he is. If you got him at a pet store, then he's probably a mix. Pet stores rarely have purebreeds.

I was told mine were Netherland Dwarves, and as babies they looked it. As adults, though, they're clearly not full dwarves, both for their size and conformation.


----------



## PABunnyMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like my boys cousin. LOL He's very cute!


----------



## Beesandbuns (Apr 30, 2015)

he's a harliquin marked lionhead, or a lionhead crossed with a harliquin, or he's a wool breed crossed to a harliquin.


----------

